# Hi...



## lobo (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have been looking for a forum where I could have the chance to get in touch with other writers and exchange feedback.

My name is Sergio. I am 54, Brazilian, I live in Austria and I write in english.

Software engineering has been my professional focus for over 20 years. I also have almost 10 years of experience working as a corporate sales trainer.

Because of my work, I travel a lot. My frequent destinations are: Johannesburg, Dubai, Moscow and Vienna.

I have two indoor hobbies: writing and playing MMOs. Outdoor hobbies: hiking, nordic walking and dancing.

Looking forward to getting to know you...


----------



## musichal (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Lobo, welcome to WF!  Once you make ten valid posts you will be able to set a cool avatar and a signature, start your own threads, and some forums you don't yet see will open to you.  Valid posts include critiques about the works of others, and taking part in writing discussions.  Word Games and Procrastination Central don't count but are fun places to hang out.  A good way to hone your writing skill is by participating in our various contests.  If you have questions, just ask one of us mentors - we are easy to spot with our names in purple, and a mentor tag over our avatars.  Don't be shy; dive in and have fun!


----------



## lobo (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for welcoming me. I'll try my best to provide good feedback to others.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, lobo. What kind of stuff do you write?


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome to WF! Sounds like quite the storied life, you should definitely share more with us  The Living Room is probably the best place, I keep a running log of things I've done there. I love telling stories about myself, and perhaps you do too?

Or if you're into challenges (which I'd stretch what little you've said to imagine you are), check out the Literary Maneuvers.

Looking forward to seeing you on the boards!


----------



## Blade (Jul 23, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums lobo.

It certainly sounds like you have a unique and varied background. This is an asset for a writer, I think, as it gives you an experience pool to draw from that may well be of interest to your readers.

Please have a good look around the forums and ask any questions if need be. Good luck in your endeavors.:eagerness:


----------



## escorial (Jul 23, 2015)

View attachment 9067


----------



## Boofy (Jul 23, 2015)

Heya, Boofy here. Lovely to have you on board :3

Ooo MMO's! Which do you play, lobo? I've accounts on a fair few these days, though recently I've been more drawn to MOBAs ^^;


----------



## RileyGardner17 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Lobo! Welcome to WF - I'm new here as well. All over Europe I see? That's awesome! Beautiful cities!


----------



## Folcro (Jul 23, 2015)

I envy you. 

What many would call the trip of a lifetime you probably call Thursday. Even when I'm a rich and famous author I'll probably be to lazy to travel like that. I'm sure your tales are endless.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome!  I'd love to travel to some of the places you visit frequently, though not for work purposes, of course!  The closest I've ever been to traveling out of the country was when I got to play an embedded journalist during a Cold War simulation in March.  Plenty of simulated German countryside to run around in, all located in beautiful Wyandotte, Oklahoma.

I'm sure that you'll find what you're looking for here!  This is a wonderfully supportive community.  There's the small matter of the Trial of Ten Posts, but getting that under your belt is nothing.  I suggest heading over to the Writing Related section of the forum, where you can weigh in on discussions and help other members with their research.  You can also check out some of the friendly Challenges offered by our members and mentors, or if you're feeling up to it, you can always critique work posted by other members.

Looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us!  If you need any help, don't hesitate to ask, there are plenty of people in the community who are more than willing.  See you around the forums!


----------

